# Messing im Teich



## magicbuz (22. Sep. 2008)

Hi,
bin neu hier , und gerade am Teich bauen (für den anfang fertigteich!)
Nun meine Frage. ich habe schon gelesen das Messing schlecht für den Teich wäre, aber andererseits werden von manchen herstellern verschraubungen aus messing angeboten, würde mir eine verschraubung selber aus Messing bauen, ist das so schädlich für den Teich oder eher nicht!?????


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Hi magicbuz,

Messing ist eine Kupferlegierung, und Kupfer ist sehr schädlich für Pflanzen und Fische.

Ich würde es sein lassen.

Was für Hersteller bieten den Messingteile für den Teichbau an?


----------



## magicbuz (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Hi,
welcher hersteller kann ich nicht sagen, aber habe in einem anderen forum gelesen messing wäre nich schädlich wegen geringen kupferanteil, und dieser user hat geschrieben das es einen hersteller aus frankreich gibt der messingverscraubungen usw vertreibt!
mfg Harry


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Hi Harry,

naja Messing wie es normal verwendet wird, sollte mindestens 50% CU Anteile haben, das ist nicht gerade wenig.

Nochmal ich würde abraten.


----------



## udo69 (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Ich würd das jetzt mal nicht ganz so eng sehen. Nahezu jede Hauswasserinstallation besteht zum teil aus Messing und - oder Rotgussteilen - (bei Rotguss können bis fast 90% Kupfer drin sein)
Fast alle Schlauchverbindungsteile werden aus diesem Material hergestellt, und ich möchte ne Wette eingehen, dass bei jedem hier im Forum, das Wasser irgendwo durch so ein Teil fliesst. (Und wenns der Wasserhahn selbst ist) 
Dann gibts noch welche bei denen die ganze Installation aus Kupferrohren besteht, dürfen die jetzt das Wasser nicht mehr in Ihre Teiche füllen? 
Sicher lösen sich im laufe der Jahre gewisse Bestandteile heraus und sind dann im Wasser, oder den Wasserpflanzen, oder auch in den Wasserbewohnern nachweissbar, aber diese Menge ist zu vernachlässigen.
Das einzige wo ich mir da Gedanken machen würde wär ne ganze Installation von irgendwelchen Bauteilen in denen das Wasser dann immerwieder im Kreis rumgepumpt wird und nicht wegen einer oder auch 10 Verschraubungen.
MfG Udo


----------



## juergen-b (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

hy zusammen,

in der regel bildet messing genau wie kupfer eine patina aus und gibt nix mehr ans wasser ab ......... kritisch wird es erst ab PH werten kleiner 7,0.

desweiteren sollte die verhältnissmäßigkeit der massen auch berücksichtigt werden  

ganz am rande läuft bei mir der bachlauf seit 9jahren über ein kupferblech in den teich ........ das kupferblech besiedelt sich sogar mit algen, was ein klares indiz dafür ist daß keine cu bestandteile freigesetzt werden.

aber trotz allem ist messing und kupfer nicht das material der ersten wahl an einem teich. (meine favoriten sind V2A.... PVC (PE) )


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Hi Udo,



			
				udo69 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige wo ich mir da Gedanken machen würde wär ne ganze Installation von irgendwelchen Bauteilen in denen das Wasser dann immerwieder im Kreis rumgepumpt wird
> MfG Udo



und genau das macht es aus, die meißten Gartenteiche leben doch vom Kreislauf... 

und da CU zwischen zu schalten, davon rate ich persönlich ab.

Ab und an mal nachfüllen, sehe ich eigentlich bei Gartenteichen nicht als wirkliche Gefahr, für Fisch und Pflanze.

In der Aquaristik, sieht dann nach meiner Meinung die Sache schon wesentlich gefährlicher aus, besonders Garnelen sind da sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Clovere (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

warum verkaufen die Spezialisten eigentlich noch die teuren Kupferionisierer oder wie das Zeugs heisst?

Elmar


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Hi,



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotz allem ist messing und kupfer nicht das material der ersten wahl an einem teich. (meine favoriten sind V2A.... PVC (PE) )



also, warum Experimente durchführen, wenn das Gute doch so nahe liegt...


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Messing im Teich*

Hi Elmar,



			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> warum verkaufen die Spezialisten eigentlich noch die teuren Kupferionisierer oder wie das Zeugs heisst?
> 
> Elmar



weil das Spezialisten vom Geldverdienen sind, und keine Hobbyisten.


----------

